# The shirt itself



## GONEWEST (May 20, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can get a POD supplier that has the washed and stained type shirts available like those available at American Apparel or Bare Apparel? I'm new, this may be a stupid question. But my designs are kinda grunge, vintage, etc. and they would look so much better on those shirts than on just a plain colored T.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## robdeth (Sep 30, 2008)

Zazzle offers "burnout" and "destroyed" type shirts.


----------

